# Answers to all CFLRS det Borden BMQ questions



## MARSR71B (14 Sep 2005)

If you have been enrolled, and will be coming for the September 26th-December 9th or October 3rd-December 16th BMQ at CFLRS det Borden (and you have received Naval Reserve Training Division joining instructions), and if you have further questions, you may contact either:

-Your local recruiting center, for travel arrangements (where you were enrolled)
-CFLRS det Borden Orderly Room at (705) 424-1200 ext 1785
-CFLRS det Borden Regulating Sergeant at (705) 424-1200 ext 1632

Please note that we are NOT a recruting authority nor do we provide any information with regards to recruiting.  We will provide answers only with regards to arrivals for BMQ intake, and only if we have received your posting message.

I will also try to answer posts at the end of each week day around 1530.


----------



## Bradboy (15 Sep 2005)

I am attending the October 3rd - December 16th BMQ in Borden. My family is planning a celebration trip for me when I graduate (if I graduate that is) to either Cuba or Mexico. The problem is they need to book our trip in advance and need to know how long we have after December 16th for Xmas break. I've talked to my recruiter but she could only tell me that she "thinks" I will be returning on January 9th. Any confirmation on how long Christmas leave is would be greatly appreciated. Here is my info in case you need it:

BMQ date: October 3rd - December 16th
Trade: Infantry (Reg Force)
Recruited out of Kitchener, Ontario

 If you need any other info PM me. And I know I probably shouldn't be asking about leave already being my BMQ hasn't even started yet, but I really need to know so my family can go ahead and book the trip. Any information that can be provided to me will be much help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## grayman (15 Sep 2005)

If you want confirmation on Xmas leave dates during your course, you need to address this problem towards your course staff whaen you get to Borden, ultimately they will probably be your best resource for answers in this matter.


----------



## AirBoss (19 Sep 2005)

Bradboy, 17 Dec 05 - 9 Jan 06 can be used as a guide only. Presuming you are Regular Force you will likely receive what is called a "Posting Message" at some point during your BMQ course.  This posting message will give the details of your next location of employment or training and the date you must report for duty.  I appreciate this does not help with your family's`planning. Grayman is accurate in his advice.  A possible alternative is for your family to consider purchasing the appropriate level of travel insurance that would provide for a flight change or cancellation options. Good luck on your BMQ training and remember "teamwork".


----------



## Fry (19 Sep 2005)

So basically, roughly around Jan 9th, we can expect to go to SQ or PAT Platoon?


----------



## NavyBoys (24 Sep 2005)

MARSR71B said:
			
		

> If you have been enrolled, and will be coming for the September 26th-December 9th or October 3rd-December 16th BMQ at CFLRS det Borden (and you have received Naval Reserve Training Division joining instructions), and if you have further questions, you may contact either:
> 
> -Your local recruiting center, for travel arrangements (where you were enrolled)
> -CFLRS det Borden Orderly Room at (705) 424-1200 ext 1785
> ...



Sir...  You are taking away all our fun...


----------



## NavyBoys (24 Sep 2005)

Bradboy said:
			
		

> I am attending the October 3rd - December 16th BMQ in Borden. My family is planning a celebration trip for me when I graduate (if I graduate that is) to either Cuba or Mexico. The problem is they need to book our trip in advance and need to know how long we have after December 16th for Xmas break. I've talked to my recruiter but she could only tell me that she "thinks" I will be returning on January 9th. Any confirmation on how long Christmas leave is would be greatly appreciated. Here is my info in case you need it:
> 
> BMQ date: October 3rd - December 16th
> Trade: Infantry (Reg Force)
> ...



So you know.  Cuba is still a scheduled/commie country.  You need permission to go there when you are in the military...


----------



## Kyle (24 Sep 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> So basically, roughly around Jan 9th, we can expect to go to SQ or PAT Platoon?



Depends on what your posting message says, but usually, you get posted out right after your course is done, as in, the next day. Once posted out, you can book leave time with your new unit. And though they usually give it to you, they may deny your leave request due to training schedule - ie. you clear in to PAT on Thursday, and they tell you that you'll be leaving for SQ the following Tuesday. In my case, I was tasked out within two weeks of arriving at Borden, then I had my prerequisite courses to take before I could go on my QL3, then I had SQ, and when I got back from Gagetown, I was loaded on my QL3, so I didn't have a chance to take any vacation time for six months after finishing BMQ because of my training schedule. I got there the first week of July and didn't go on vacation until Christmas. Mind you, it worked out to my benefit, because I was unable to use all my annual leave for the year due to training schedule, so they had to buy back the 5 days that I didn't use. I didn't complain - it was money in my pocket.



			
				NavyBoys said:
			
		

> So you know.  Cuba is still a scheduled/commie country.  You need permission to go there when you are in the military...



When one of the guys in my unit went to Cuba last year, all he did was fill out a leave pass, and then the Major told him that he'd have to book an appointment with the MPs for a "security briefing." Which, when he showed up, consisted of telling him to be wary of the prostitutes and street thieves. Though it's still a scheduled country, they don't make much fuss about Cuba anymore. Not like when my buddy went to Colombia to visit his family...


----------

